#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Help find document about use X-ray diffraction for Thin film to calculater the stress

## luffy9x

Who has documentation about use x-ray diffraction for Thin Films to calculate stresses or all that related to x-ray diffraction and Thin Film please share with me!



    Thanks!See More: Help find document about use X-ray diffraction for Thin film to calculater the stress

----------

